# Vaping Awareness & Education Campaign (UK)



## Hooked (1/4/19)

The UK has declared April 2019 to be Vaping Awareness month. We need this here too!

"VApril 2019 is focussed on changing this picture by encouraging the UK’s 7 million smokers to switch to vaping and learn about how this can be a life changing decision for the good of their health."

https://www.vaprilsa.co.za/?fbclid=IwAR3W28MNx9dSr4ZtAvhRsWVQkeT-y_Z4W1L6zXVNbZxIDivsFHzDPEoAcGw

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Elmien (1/4/19)

Looks like we do have it. The site you linked to is for VApril South Africa. It looks like a great initiative. Unfortunately, it does not look like they have any proper marketing behind this. Google doesn't even know about it. When I did a search they brought up April Fool's jokes and public holidays in SA. Maybe we should draw News24's attention to this it might help their readers get a bit better informed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

